# Yellow river crappie



## Bamasippi (Oct 17, 2018)

Anybody catching any on yellow river? I’ve never found them there. Like to go try again today... any pointers are GREATLY appreciated!!


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I haven't been to the river this year. Way too much water around Crestview. The guage at Milligan is at 7.53 feet. Not sure where you launch but anything north of Holt will be flooded. Been going after mullet instead.


----------



## Bamasippi (Oct 17, 2018)

I wish I had someone to teach me
To mullet fish


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Where do you live? FishWalton taught me how to catch them with a gold hook. I always snatched before that. I take people with me occasionally and so does he.


----------



## Bamasippi (Oct 17, 2018)

billyb said:


> Where do you live? FishWalton taught me how to catch them with a gold hook. I always snatched before that. I take people with me occasionally and so does he.


im in holt, I’ve spoke with him a while back. We just need to find time to get together


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I haven't been west yet to the mullet holes. Been going east instead. If the rain stops and YR gets right I will try Milton. Maybe we could plan a trip. Going with JB would be a long drive for you.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I caught one on a beetle spin once. Tried for another hour solid and decided that crappie was just a dumb one.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bamasippi (Oct 17, 2018)

billyb said:


> I haven't been west yet to the mullet holes. Been going east instead. If the rain stops and YR gets right I will try Milton. Maybe we could plan a trip. Going with JB would be a long drive for you.


I’d love to know where the mullet hole on yellow is. Heard about it for years. I’m sure I could figure out how to catch em if I could find em...


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I was on YR yesterday, looks like coffee with extra milk added. Did manage to catch one 3 finger shellcracker tho. I think he accidentally bumped into my bait, cause I know he didn't see it as muddy as the water is. 
Give it another week or so, it'll be good to go then. Crappie aren't abundant like they once were in YR, sure wish the State would stock it and BW with them.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

don't hold your breath on that river clearing up. the rain is coming in today and then sunday again.
jack


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Got 49 yesterday, but today did not get a bite. That's mullet fishing.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I'd also like to know where "the hole" is. I'm sure I've driven right by it plenty...

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

The hole in Milton is at Broadmouth. No one going so no chum being thrown. I welcome people to go because the only way there will be fish there is to keep it baited. The more the merrier.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

FishWalton said:


> Got 49 yesterday, but today did not get a bite. That's mullet fishing.


Hush your mouth!


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I was up on blackwater yesterday, water was really clear up the river, down river wasn't that bad either, but not as clear up it. Pond creek looked good too. YR is still coffee


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

As soon as the water clears I will be going to Broadmouth.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Let me know when you'll be going and I'll meet you out there.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I river at Miligan is about right and now more rain forecast for Tuesday and Wednesday.


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

Link to Yellow River water level at Hwy. 90 bridge. At 5.9' the river is over Ellis Rd. which is where the boat ramp is at the end of the road.

Link worked on my computer but isn’t showing the gauge and water level when I use my iPhone to check 





__





National Weather Service Advanced Hydrologic Prediction Service


National Weather Service Advanced Hydrologic Prediction Service (AHPS)



water.weather.gov


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

The guage is at 6.52 and rising. Maybe will fall out to 3 by next week so I can go.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Got an invite to Eufala. YR may have to wait.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

where bouts on eufala you go? that is a big lake. i ued to live about 70 miles south of there but never fish it.
jack


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

My neighbor has been at his place at Cowikki Creek Resort for a week. Texted me this morning and asked me to come. It is a few miles from the main lake. I like fishing in the creek better anyways. Jug fishing for catfish is my favorite thing to do while there. Daughter graduates from medical school tomorrow and my wife is 65 on Wednesday so might go up on Thursday.


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

billyb said:


> The guage is at 6.52 and rising. Maybe will fall out to 3 by next week so I can go.


Forecast is for Yellow River to be at 5.7’ by the 17th which means the water won’t be over Ellis Rd. 
5.9’ is when the road is flooding 
Enjoy the trip to Eufaula


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

